# MoYu/YJ Sulong



## penguinz7 (Oct 21, 2013)

What do you guys think about it! 

p.s. its on sale right now on lightake for about 4 dollars.


----------



## TDM (Oct 21, 2013)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?43957-SuLong-new-speedcube-available-Sept-20th
There's a thread already made about this cube and this thread is in the wrong part of the forums.


----------



## Danimal (Oct 28, 2013)

I love this cube, it seems to turn like a loose Aurora. I was very surprised with it's performance. I haven't done comparisons or AOs, so my reply is only based off the feel. I'm waiting for the ChiLong to see how that plays. The MoYu cubes all seem to have a great feeling so far.

tl;dr: Buy it, it's a great cube in my opinion.


----------



## piyushp761 (Nov 3, 2013)

My Review-


----------



## calcubes (Oct 1, 2014)

I got the black version as my first speedcube. Pretty good, but definitely not better than Dayan models or other Moyu models.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Oct 1, 2014)

calcubes said:


> I got the black version as my first speedcube. Pretty good, but definitely not better than Dayan models or other Moyu models.




Speaking about which version we got, why do pigs roll in mud?


----------



## gj matt (Oct 1, 2014)

strakerak said:


> Speaking about which version we got, why do pigs roll in mud?



the world may never know


----------

